# American International School



## shawnyinhkg (Nov 4, 2011)

I am trying to find the most suitable school for my two daughters locatin with me to Hong Kong. I have been looking at the American International and would like to know if anyone has pro's & con's of this scool vs. Australian school. I have also looked at HKIS but it seems very far away given that i would be working in Kwai Chung. How long would it take to get from Robinson Road mid levels to AIS in Kowloon? Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Robinson Road mid levels to AIS in Kowloon will take you around 45 mins at the least depending on what time you leave your place due to all the workers heading to work. Either way if it was say 4 P.M. it will take that much. You have to get a shuttle or drive your car down hill to a station such as the MTR or another bus. I do not have a car but maybe a car will take you less due to not having to wait in line for a ride. Some people wake up much earlier in order to beat the rush Hours. JW


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

shawnyinhkg said:


> I am trying to find the most suitable school for my two daughters locatin with me to Hong Kong. I have been looking at the American International and would like to know if anyone has pro's & con's of this scool vs. Australian school. I have also looked at HKIS but it seems very far away given that i would be working in Kwai Chung. How long would it take to get from Robinson Road mid levels to AIS in Kowloon? Thanks


King George V is one of the best schools on HK island. I knew three
teachers and the longest serving principle( Alec was a good man and helped shape the school) it has a good reputation.


----------



## hs2011 (Nov 20, 2011)

dunmovin said:


> King George V is one of the best schools on HK island.


King George V School is an ESF School located in Ho Man Tin, Kowloon, not HK Island. I attended that school for my A-Levels back in 1997. 

You'll also need to consider 
(i) Cost ( Private sector education in HK is quite expensive )
(ii) Availabilty of places, wait lists and admission criteria
(iii) The International Syllabus you wish to follow. This would also depend on the age of your kids.

Perhaps this link may be useful to you:
Guide to Hong Kong Schools and Education - Hong Kong - WSJ.com


----------



## shawnyinhkg (Nov 4, 2011)

hs2011 said:


> King George V School is an ESF School located in Ho Man Tin, Kowloon, not HK Island. I attended that school for my A-Levels back in 1997.
> 
> You'll also need to consider
> (i) Cost ( Private sector education in HK is quite expensive )
> ...


Thanks for the advise. I applied to and got accepted at Hong Kong International School. I will be working in Kwai chung so think i need accomadation in Happy Valley mid level east area. Any suggstions if i am planning on a budget of 50,00


----------

